# Como guardar cambios del schematic al board en eagle?



## Gustavo.gmb (Jun 9, 2013)

saludos a todos, bueno esa misma es mi duda, el problema es el siguiente, estoy haciendo un circuito, y lo termine de hacer y todo, pero al finaaaal, me di cuenta que me faltó un diodo de proteccion, cosa que lo coloqué en el schematic, y bueno al guardarlo y al hacer click en el botonde arribita el que dice Board, para pasarlo al PCB, no me guarda los cambios que hiceee, y no aparecen los diodos nuevos que incluí.

alguien sabe como se hace?? no quiero volver a hacerlo :S, es demasiaaaado, tarde todo un dia en hacerlo, quisiera que algun nuevo componente que agregue al schematic aparezca tambien el el Board, con sus respectivas conexiones , ayudaaa :S


----------



## zopilote (Jun 9, 2013)

Solo tienes que darle al boton de chequear errores, luego trata de subsanalos, corriegiendo cada error en el board.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Jun 9, 2013)

en el boton Errors, solo me salen errores de tamaño de los pads, que son muy pequeños, etc..... y en el boton Erc me sale error, pero solo eso, me lo muestra, nada mas, ¿como agrego ese componente a la Board con sus respectivas conexiones que aparecen en el schematic?


----------



## zopilote (Jun 9, 2013)

Tienes que agregar ese componente en el mismo board, teniendo el esquematico abierto, clic en el componente con el boton de I de identificacion, trata de que que tenga los mismos datos con el que agregaste en el board. 
Si no logras arreglarlo, hay otro modo, abres la carpeta donde esta los proyectos del eagle con el explorador y vas a la carpeta de tu circuito, alli retiras tu  x.sch y x.brd a otro lugar y esas mismas extenciones las colocas en el archivo de mayor numeral que queda x.s#4  por x.sch.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Jun 9, 2013)

muchas gracias, voy a intentarlo



bueno he probado lo de poner las mismas caracteristicas, y en los dos la unica caracteristicas parecidas que tienen y que se pueden cambiar son la posicion y el nombre del componente, despues es todo diferente, cosas que que solo el schematic tiene o solo el board tiene... asi que no funciona, voy a probar la otra forma


----------

